# positive test but no baby in the uterus



## tanyeen (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm already in my 5'th week since my LMP. After so many negative pregnancy test I finally got a positive test. Then I suddenly got spottings that I have to undergo ultra sound. sadly, my OB said she can't find my baby yet.

I'm really worried for I have another spotting again after my ultra sound. this is my first baby, and it's scary and worrisome knowing he/she is still not in my uterus.

Can someone please enlighten me..


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Has your doctor talked to you about the possibility of an ectopic pregnancy? This is where the fertilized egg implants somewhere other than the uterus (aka a tubal pregnancy if it implants in a fallopian tube). This is a very dangerous situation, and requires medical attention. I had an undiagnosed one in November and ended up in the ER with emergency surgery. I had spotting with my ectopic, it looked like a prune juice colored discharge (different than the spotting that I had with my miscarriage last summer).

Another possibility is that it is still too early to see a fetal pole on the ultrasound, the position of your uterus could affect this. With spotting, there is a chance of miscarriage, but there are women who spot that go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies as well.


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

The first time I went in for an ultrasound, it was too early to see the baby. I was concerned and I worried but within a few weeks we could hear the heartbeat and see the little bean.

I would try not to worry about it yet....It may still be too early


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Mine could not be seen at five weeks, we had to try again at seven weeks. She was born right on time.


----------



## Lynda&Jenna (Aug 13, 2005)

Hang in there, it is probably too early to see the baby. I would wait until 7 to 9 weeks along.
Lynda


----------



## AKinAK (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a similar situation and it ended up being a blighted ovum. Check out this website for the specifics.
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/blighted-ovum/AN00418

I'll hope the best for you.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Update? I hope everything is OK.


----------

